# Google- Sadie Rance diagnoses her ovarian cancer using Google after doctors mistake ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Sadie Rance diagnoses her ovarian cancer using Google after doctors mistake ...*
*Daily Mail*
By the time the Sadie Rance's disease was discovered, a tumour growing on her ovary had reached the size of a melon. Until then, the 22-year-old had been told her agonising stomach pain and constipation were caused by *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS).

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

